# Dental video



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Would you trust yourself to a street-dentist?






For some reason, I think that I would probably take care of my own dental issues first ... :gaah:


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

Great glimpse of post SHTF dental care. Great reminder to floss and brush thoroughly and often.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

I watched my wife's Grand dad pull his own tooth on the back porch with a pair of channel locks !

It still gives me the shivers !


----------



## pandamonium (Feb 6, 2011)

CrackbottomLouis said:


> Great glimpse of post SHTF dental care. Great reminder to floss and brush thoroughly and often.


100% right!! Make sure you take the best care of your teeth and gums, *go to the dentist now!* I am guilty of neglecting my teeth, but I am back on track now! I had one pulled two weeks ago, and getting a crown on another, deep cleaning etc... You really don't want to have an abscess or other problems later. Mouth pain is the worst!


----------

